# Pit Builder List



## nmayeux (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanted to post this down in the cooker section, but I need the help of a moderator.  Anyway, here is a list from another source that should help with pit questions.  

Acme Custom BBQ grills and pits 
Friendswood, TX 
http://www.acmewelding.com/BBQ.html 

Austin National Smoker Company 
Noblesville, IN 
http://www.austinnationalsmokers.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 
Specializing in rotisserie barbecue pit smokers 

BBQ Pits by Klose 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Makes a line of backyard pits with limited customizing available, mostly length changes. 
Makes full custom mobile pits. 

BBQ Pits and Smokers 
Cedar Park, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

Big Drum Smokers 
Rocky Richmond 
Naples, NC 
http://groups.msn.com/BigDrumSmoker-BDS 
New steel drum construction, various sizes 

Big Jims Custom BBQ pits 
http://www.bigjim.freeservers.com/smokers.html 
Propane tank smokers 

Carters Cookers 
Gaston, SC 
http://www.carterscookers.com 
Steel tank cooker/smokers 

Cattle King BBQ Pits 
Family Owned & Operated 
Fred L. Voigt 
New Braunfels, Texas 
http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/RigWelders/CK.html 

Cookers and Grills 
Watkinsville, GA 
http://www.cookersandgrills.com 
Reverse Flow, new propane tank construction 
Backyard/Comp/Catering 

D Wiley BBQ Pits 
Buda, Texas 
http://myjobisthepits.com 
New propane tanks 

Davis Smokers and Grills 
Glennville, GA 
http://www.davissmokersandgrills.homestead.com 

Diamond Plate Products 
Ballinger, Texas 
http://diamondplateproducts.com 
Makes full Custom BBQ pits from new steel tanks 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Detroit Grill King 
Detroit, MI 
http://www.detroitgrillking.com 

Gator Pits of Texas 
Houston, Texas 
http://gatorpit.net 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 
Pit accessories 
Excellent customer service 

Grillnsmoke bbq smokers 
Laredo, Texas 
http://www.grillnsmoke.com/Page_1.php 
Custom smokers 

Holstein Manufacturing 
Holstein, Iowa 
http://www.holsteinmfg.com 
Very large range of grills and smokers 

Horizon Smokers 
Perry, OK 
http://www.hightide.com/horizon2/products.html 

Jedmaster Cookers 
McCalla, Al 
http://www.jedmaster.com 

JR Enterprises 
Dewitt, Arkansas 
http://www.jrenterprises.com 

KCK BBQ Smokers 
Kansas City, KS 
http://www.kck.com 

L&R Custom BBQ Pits 
Stephenville, TX 
http://www.lrbbqpits.com 

Lang Smoker Cookers 
Nahunta, GA 
http://www.pigroast.com 
Heavy Duty Reverse Flow Smokers 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Lone Star Welding 
Richmond, TX 
http://www.lswelding.net/index.html 
Custom BBQ pits with some interesting art add ons 

Long Horn BBQ pits 
Uvalde, Texas 
Available at Factory Direct BBQ Pits and Smokers Cedar Park, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

Lyfe Tyme - BBQ Pits 
Uvalde, Texas 
http://www.lyfetyme.com 
Manufactured pits with some customizing available 
Pits made from New steel pipe including uprights 
Makes full custom mobile pits 

Meadow Creek Welding 
New Holland, PA 
http://www.meadowcreekbbq.com/Welcome.html 

Olalla Smokers $ Grills of Olalla 
Chuck Senn 
4345 SE Burley-Olalla Rd. 
Olalla, WA. 98359 
Phone: 253/ 857-4420 

Old Country BBQ Pits 
Laredo ,Texas 
http://www.bbquepits.com 
Mass Produced old style BBQ pits 

Peoria Custom Cookers 
Peoria, Illinois 
http://www.peoriacustomcookers.com 
Backyard and mobile pits. Rolled plate construction. 

Pits by Jambo 
Jamie Geer Phone 817-572-7631 home, cell 817-822-1689 
Hand made one at a time with incredible attention to detail. These are the pits used with great success by Johnny Trig of the Smoking Triggers, Uncle Earnie and Jamie and his Buckwheat Express team. 

Pits by JJ 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.pitsbyjj.com 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Pitts and Spitts 
Houston, Texas 
http://pittsandspitts.com 
Pits made from New steel plate and stainless steel 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Quality Grills 
Detroit, MI 
http://www.qualitygrills.com 
Huge custom mobile pits 

Real Grill 
West Palm Beach, Florida 
http://www.realgrill.com 
New propane tank smoker/grills 

Sikes Cookers 
Vidalia, GA. 
http://www.stainless-gas-grills.com 
Unique Aluminum & Stainless smokers 

Southern Yankee Bar-B-Q 
Anderson, IN 
http://www.sybbq.com 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

SWS Superior Welding Service - Southwest Smoker 
North Little Rock, AR 
http://www.southwestsmoker.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Tejas Smokers 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.tejassmokers.com 
Well engineered production backyard smokers and grills 
New 1/4" steel plate construction 
Great selection of outdoor cooking gear and accessories for your smoker 
Great customer service 

The Good One- Goodwin Enterprises 
Burns, KS 
http://www.thegood-one.com 

TMP BBQ Pits 
Midland, Texas 
http://www.gotmp.com/bbqpits.htm 

Tucker Cookers 
Memphis, Tennessee 
http://www.tuckercooker.com 
Very nice mobile smoker/grills 

Western Rebel BBQ Pits 
Chino Hills, California 
For more information call 909-994-5826 
Out of this World BBQ Products 
Distrbutor for Western Rebel BBQ pits 
http://www.outofthisworldbbq.com/index.html 

Cabinet style smokers 

Backwoods Smokers 
http://www.backwoods-smoker.com 

Jacks Old South Cookers 
Birmingham, AL 
http://brittsbarbecue.com/html/jack_...h_cookers.html 

Spicewine Iron Works 
http://www.spicewineironworks.com 
Columbia, MO 

Stumps Smokers 
Perry, GA 
http://www.stumpssmokers.com


----------



## buzzard (Jul 30, 2006)

All i can say is

WOW!

thank you for all that information. i am impressed.

it just goes to show what you can accomplish when you are bored, drunk and  smoking.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Noah,

Thanks for the list.  It gave me the link to a dude I went to high school with.

http://www.jrenterprises.com 

I left town about the time he started his obsession with smokers it seems like. :D

Edit;  AIn't that the truth Buzzard :D


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2006)

Ain't that amazin'? Thank you Noah for your effort and congrats on finding a friend Rodger!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemack (Jul 30, 2006)

*Holy Long Lists*, Noah! Info like that is a testament to the comradery on this site, thank you. I tell all of my friends that if you can't get help from this site, you should just give up. You've proven it again. Thank you for the great info, and hard work.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 30, 2006)

Guys, this list is a compilation of lists from other sites.  I just cut and pasted the info.  But enjoy, as it helps to be able to go to one place to get the info you're looking for.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 1, 2006)

Noah, Nice compilation on the list. I'll move this down to the "General Discussion" thread for you since there not really a place to put this in the "Smoking Supplies & Equipment" forum, unless you want it in the "Other Resources" thread.

Send me a PM as to where ya want it.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Dutch,
I just wanted it to be easy to come across.  I wish I had a list like this when I was shopping for my Lang.  I probably would have made the same decision, but having to round up the info my self was a real chore!


----------



## buzzard (Aug 6, 2006)

i nominate that list to have a perminate home some where on this forum for all to see forever.  i would hate to see such hard work get baried deep within the forum to never be seen again.

and i second the motion.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 6, 2006)

ok now i feel stupid..like a fool.

i just found this posted as a sticky AFTER i made the nomination.

i hope the thought counts at least. :(


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2007)

As noah stated, he got this from other sources across the net. This is excellent information and I want to personally thank Noah for posting it.

We have a member that feels like credit should be given to the original site that posted this and I have no problem with this. I personally know that Noah will have no problem with this either.

I did about 2 minutes of research and found the original post listed at thesmokering.com and barbecuenews.com by a user named zilla.

This information was also found at various other forums as well and everywhere I found it, I found lots of cheers and thank you's to the poster for finding it and posting it.

As you can see in this forum.. it is no different. Everyone loves and appreciates good information on all things pertaining to smoking meat


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow Noah pretty extensive list Thanks!


----------



## texas-zilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey I'm glad to see the list is making the rounds. The first time I posted this list I posted it to 4 forums on the same day. It is now on most of the friendly forums and I try to update the list every 6 months or so and add new builders when I can. If you find a Custom Builder that is not on the list feel free to PM me so I can it to my data base. Enjoy folks! Thanks Noah!

Texas-Zilla


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

I need some help with some ideas for cleaning a fuel oil tank. I was thinking about just scrubbing it out several times with degreaser and dish soap. The once it is ready to go (cut and mounted) doing a big burn out on it to burn all of the reside out of the tank. The last think I want to do is make people sick.

I know it can be cleaned I was just wondering if anybody has any tips for me.


----------



## jdt (Feb 9, 2009)

Bellfab smokers in the Tulsa OK area builds offsets both trailer and patio style offsets at about 1/3 of the big brand names. Prices start at just $450

http://www.bellfab.com/


----------



## ohm (May 1, 2009)

Found a place in MD....







Galvinell Meat Co., Inc. - Custom Butchers and much more

Not only are they a butcher they do build and sell pits/cookers/etc...

http://www.galvinell.com/index.html


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 21, 2021)

Great info


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 21, 2021)

Sadly this list is dated.  I haven't seen Zilla post anything anywhere in years.  I think the last update to the list was 10-11 years ago.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 22, 2021)

This list is old and some on it are no longer in business, but this would be worthwhile to update. A beneficial project for someone with the time...


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> This list is old and some on it are no longer in business, but this would be worthwhile to update. A beneficial project for someone with the time...


I agree. Found this old treasure while looking through some history here.  It would be awesome if this was updated and made into a sticky.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 22, 2021)

Here is the last update on SMF from Zilla back in 2010.  The formatting is ragged.





__





						Pit Builders List - Updated 1-10-2010
					

Here is the latest list updated 1-10-2010   Acme Custom BBQ grills and pits  Friendswood, TX  http://www.acmewelding.com/BBQ.html   BQ Grills  http://www.bqgrills.com/Company%20Page%201.htm   BBQ Pits by Klose  Houston, Texas  http://www.bbqpits.com   BBQ Pits and Smokers  Cedar Park, Texas...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Sadly it too is outdated.


----------

